# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of July 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Last month was the most successful month ever, therefore, I am doing a variation on that theme for this month.

Task for this month:

Ask a Dream Character; "Where Am I?"

Be sure to come back here and report what happened.




[size=3]IMPORTANT!

I will be on the road from July 17th-29th without internet access and therefore will not be able to award lucid task badges.  I would like some feedback from youse guys on whether you would like to continue this task into August.

----------


## Feeble Wizard

:Question:  Hey, I've already got my compass badge!   What the heck?  ::laughhard:: 

*does reality check  :smiley: *

----------


## Seeker

where?

*Seeker whistles and turns to walk away*

----------


## pytis

I hope i get an LD this month so i can do task  :tongue2:  and my birhday is coming up on the 20th   ::breakitdown::  so maby il get an LD  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

Did that last night...when I said, "I am dreaming, but where am I?" to a VG character!
Exactly, how come I knew right then in the dream that this was the task & I just did it at the start of July 1st????

----------


## Josh_Mac

> _Originally posted by pytis_
> *I hope i get an LD this month so i can do task  and my birhday is coming up on the 20th * so maby il get an LD*



yay, my b-days on the 19th   ::breakitdown::  
well I'm going to sleep soon(ish) so I'll be attempting the task tonight

----------


## Gothlark

I did this a little while ago.  I asked this archangel character, and he said alot of different stuff, but the end result is that he was saying our minds are our own little pocket dimension that we rarely perceive outside of.

----------


## Josh_Mac

Yay! I did it I went up to a dream version of one of my friends and asked him
"where am I?"
and he said
"how would I know, inside your head I guess"

----------


## Matchbook

Last night I went to bed early, with the thought that perhaps more sleep would allow me a better opportunity to LD.  After a few hours I suddenly became lucid behind a local gas station/food store, momentarily questioning my lucidity after jumping up in the air to do a wild flip and crashing back down.  But then I jumped up in the air again and took off like a shot into the (night) sky, going faster than I usually do.  I looked up to see a thumbnail of a moon in the sky, shining faintly.  I zoomed toward it and kept yelling "Increase clarity!" over and over to watch it become brighter and brighter. 

Suddenly I remembered the lucid task and realized that I was nowhere near anyone.  So I called out "Dream character!?" and looked around, not even able to see the ground.  There were no nearby floating dream characters, and suddenly I began to wake up.

Two hours or so later I became lucid again, in my grandparent's backyard (an odd common dreamsign).  I took off from the top of the hill where they live and flew over the pasture in the now morning light.  I remembered the task again, and looked down in the pasture for people, but only saw horses.  Finally I saw a girl down there, but I couldn't control my flight enough to land down there.  So I hovered about 20 feet above her and asked her  "Where am I?"  She seemed to smile and said "I dunno, where d'ya think you are?" in a playful and almost sarcastic tone.  I looked around, and realized I certainly do know where I am, and since this girl is a part of my subconscious, why would I even need to ask?

I woke up again, happy to have completed my dream task.  But before I could fully attain consciousness, I started to slip into a dream again, and eventually found myself AGAIN in the same location of my grandparent's backyard.  This time someone was shooting at me and I did a backflip off the edge of their hill and sprung out over the pasture again, when I suddenly became lucid again (a fairly effective dreamsign for me now).  I looked down and saw horses, and then noticed I was flying on a horse.  He landed down on the grass eventually, and I asked him "Where am I?"  He said "I don't know..." and then mumbled something that I couldn't hear.  I said "What?"  He said it again to my face, but again I couldn't understand the last thing he said.  This upset me because I am in my own mind, I should ALWAYS be able to hear what goes on in there!

I woke up again, still not able to figure out the horse's answer, but wasn't too worried about it, since I already completed the task earlier in the morning.  Then it occurred to me why I should have a talking horse in my dream.  The night before I had watched "Cats and Dogs," a movie with cats and dogs that talk.  The nature of the expressive talking of the horse in my dream was exactly like that of the movie.  I chuckled.

Anyway, that's it.  That's how I completed my dream task.  Unfortunately, I didn't get a very in depth answer from the girl, because before I could ask her to elaborate, I sailed off beyond speaking range.  And I never did figure out what the horse said, but I intend to go back and ask him.

----------


## Träumer

> _Originally posted by pytis_
> *I hope i get an LD this month so i can do task  and my birhday is coming up on the 20th   so maby il get an LD*



mine is on the  20th, too! how old are you??? i was born in 1988

----------


## samf

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> *
> 
> * Lots of Writting *
> 
> \"I donno,   where do ya think you are?
> *



lol, you didn't need to tell us ALL that. perhaps if you summarized it a little more people would read it!

but anyway, pretty cool dream!

----------


## Gohanssb

Wow, lots of July birthdays, maybe I'll get one for mine too, on the 9th. I'll make sure to ask the question then too.

----------


## samf

Yay, I asked the question! 

In my most recent LD, my bro tried to help me fly, I asked him where I was...he simply said "nowhere..."

strange answer..

----------


## MartinB

> _Originally posted by Gohanssb_
> *Wow, lots of July birthdays...*



Agreed!  Mine is on the 24th.  :smiley: 
I think that I normally have a dream relating to my birthday some days before, so I'll have to remember to do RC's whenever something reminds me of my birthday.

----------


## Belisarius

I accomplished the lucid task!

I was dreaming and went lucid and then I asked my brother where am I?  I can't remember how he respond though, I should meditate on my LD's once I wake up more than I do.  I don't even remember the one I had last night.

----------


## kramari

> _Originally posted by Gohanssb_
> *Wow, lots of July birthdays*



Mine is on the 16th



Not having any success with LDing so I didn't do the task yet, but it looks interesting.

----------


## Seeker

Maybe you guys will have an LD.  My B'Day is in July as well!  

Anyway, enough about birthdays....

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Maybe you guys will have an LD.  My B'Day is in July as well!  
> 
> Anyway, enough about birthdays....*



What day is it Seeker?
BTW, I have already done the task 5x, but I still need to do it 1x to get an award on my own website!

----------


## Zaphod

I did it last night... I asked a few people, but the only response I can remember is "a distinct reality".

----------


## Imachinchilla

I did it! I guess I didn't quite understand the question before the dream. I was in the mall and I stopped a random dream character to ask Where am I? He said I was in Dan's stepmother's garden. When I asked the question I was thinking a bit more specifically like where am I in the dream world instead of where is the dream world? I still think it's kind of interesting that his answer was different then where I thought I was. btw my birthday is July 23!   ::mrgreen::   I hope i get an ld too!

----------


## Jammy

Well so i got the chance again. 

I became lucid in a place that had similarities with my home. But it wasnt, it however lead to my home. I remembered i had two task to fulfill. So i walked trough the hall, slapped my finger(When you want the check in a restaurant and you make a sound with the Thumb and the long finger.... whats that called again?) and said someone behind that door! I checked and no one there. So i went out of the door and downstairs. There a lady sat on a chair and smoked. I did a RC just to be sure i was dreaming again. Heh the clock didnt even look like my would so i asked here "Hey could i ask you about something.... Where am i?"  
"I dont know" she replied. With a mild degree of dissatisfaction i asked again. The same answer was repeated. So i tried asking "Ok who am i?". "Nothing" she answered. 
I then left to do my other task.

What was interesting for me now wasnt just the answers, but that this time i didnt know what she would answer. Usualy i tend to know, or almost put the answers in theyr mouth it feels like but this time it felt like it came from here and that was great.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Jammy_
> * So i walked trough the hall, slapped my finger(When you want the check in a restaurant and you make a sound with the Thumb and the long finger.... whats that called again?)*



I think you meant you "snapped" your fingers.    :smiley: 

Congrats on completing the task!!

----------


## storm

> _Originally posted by samf_
> *
> 
> lol, you didn't need to tell us ALL that. perhaps if you summarized it a little more people would read it!
> 
> but anyway, pretty cool dream!*



damn, why are people so rude here? i thought the whole point of this thread is to read peoples _experiences_ as they complete the tasks. whats the fun in reading twenty replies that just say "i completed the task"?

i for one enjoyed her/his post and description of the dream.

----------


## Ged

Once I asked this question in a lucid dream. It happened some years ago. I dreamt I was in some kind of spiritual school and when I became lucid I asked to an old guy (looked like a spiritual master) where I was. He answered that I was in my "psychological world". 

I woke up a little upset, because I expected the DC to say: "you are in another level of existence" or something like that, but I can't blame him for his sincerity.

----------


## Raihab

;_; I did it wrong... >.<.. I did last month's task... >.< I thought last month's was this month's and this month's was last month's >.<... ;_;... well... here's my result:

"Then I decided, while I'm here... why don't I complete the task... I don't remember what happened with the female policewomen... but the male policeman was still there... I went towards him and asked... "Who am I?" then the weirdest thing happened... he turned green, then slowly curled up into a ball(literally, like the way cartoons turn each other into basketballs when playing basket) so now he was like this green ball and at the speed of light he zoomed to the sky... like somebody sucked him in. "

taken straight from my journal... now if only I could go back in time and do July's task... ;_;

----------


## tanaqui

just had a lucid dream that went on for what felt like hours, although I think in real-time it was about 10, maybe 20 mins.  Absolutely mindblowing, I did everything on my mental list and more.  Of course, now the list is longer.  Anyway.

I couldn't remember which was this month's task (I don't check here all that often), so I did both this one and last month's heheh.  This month's:

I was at school (I've been at university for a year now...) and was walking down the staffroom corridor with a girl, random girl from my class who I had never been particularly friendly or otherwise with.  I have no idea why her.  I suddenly thought to stop her and ask her 'where are we', and she ignored me.  I said 'hey, d'you know, you're in my dream! and I'm asking you where we are', at which she looked uncomfortable but continued to ignore me.  

So I walked in front of her and put my hands on her shoulders and asked again, and this time she said 'ohh, looks like floor number... er... <squirms around looking for a sign> quartet, maybe?'

This is odd because 1) we didn't have floor signs 2) we never used floor numbers anyway only room numbers 3) that girl has never been associated with music in my mind 4)...quartet? 

oh well.  I thought I should probably tell you all.

Oh and the answer to 'who am I' was 'you damn well know already', which is also not entirely helpful, but still slightly better than the ridiculousness of this month's.

----------


## tetragrammaton

I complete this month s task, and break a dry spell !

I become lucid from false waking, and I did as I planed before I was going to sleep. From my room I was going in the living room, and there I saw an old man, 2 women, and my mother. I try to ask "where am I", but that old man didn' t let me speak, but anyway, I asked, and they all didn't say a word. They looked like stupids. I asked them if they are dreamers too, if they know they are in the dream, but they just didn;t say anything. Doesn't matter what I did after that.   :tongue2:  

I really like this fundamental tasks, questions, and I will sure try it again, for better results.

----------


## samf

> _Originally posted by storm_
> *
> 
> damn, why are people so rude here? i thought the whole point of this thread is to read peoples experiences as they complete the tasks. whats the fun in reading twenty replies that just say \"i completed the task\"?
> 
> i for one enjoyed her/his post and description of the dream.*



I was just saying summorize it a *little* wasn't trying to sound mean or anything. it's just it was SO huge..

----------


## Feeble Wizard

> _Originally posted by storm_
> *
> 
> damn, why are people so rude here? i thought the whole point of this thread is to read peoples experiences as they complete the tasks. whats the fun in reading twenty replies that just say \"i completed the task\"?
> 
> i for one enjoyed her/his post and description of the dream.*



I agree with Storm completely, although I also think that Samf was not deliberately trying to be mean.  The answer a dream character will give to a question is highly dependant on the dream it is in.  To interpret the significance of an answer, one must also interpret the dream.  The more information is given about a dream, the more a reader can get out of an answer.  I think all possible dream details could have some bearing on the answer to "Where am I?"

So I think people should share whatever amount they want; patient readers will get more out of long posts, and people in a hurry will just skip over them.  That is the way it ALWAYS is on EVERY topic, I think.  Good work on your post, Matchbook  :smiley: !

Also, Samf has given me a good idea -- if I ever complete this task on time and my post is substantial, I will color my answer red  ::wink:: .

----------


## Placebo

I completed the task last night. My memory of it is a little foggy, but I asked a dream character where I am, and he said 'Sydney'. So I replied 'You mean, in Australia?'. DC: 'yes'
So I asked him last month's task : 'Who am I?'
DC: 'Johan'
(My name isn't Johan  :tongue2:  )
Me: Why 'Johan'?
DC: I dunno

Then I screwed around trying to fly properly (for some reason I struggled)

----------


## Dagaz

I Did my Lucid Task of the Month!

Well, this morning I was in a dream, that we were running away from some lions and the cage had like a hole, and i asked my self if i could fly, and in that second I discovered i was dreaming so i said: "tha hell with the lions im in a lucid dream" so i flyed for a while and like in DBZ I threw some powers. But then I entered a building where was a DC of my brother and a chic named Dana (dunno how i knew her name i just did..) so I thought i could complete the lucid task and asked my brother "Where Am I?" and he began to say random and maid up words like my subcouncious didnt want me to know where i was. So i asked Dana and she said a much more coherent answer, the thing is I cant remember.

Yay!

----------


## splash

i had a weird LD when i completed the task it was an inuyasha meets angel. and i asked angel where am i and he answered you are a strange very strange person. i told him that i was lost  and he told me that i was in LA.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i had a weird LD when i completed the task it was an inuyasha meets angel. and i asked angel where am i and he answered you are a strange very strange person. i told him that i was lost  and he told me that i was in LA.*



Congrats, Splash, although you told me you did it 8x! I only did it 7x  ::cry::  .

----------


## Matchbook

> damn, why are people so rude here? i thought the whole point of this thread is to read peoples experiences as they complete the tasks. whats the fun in reading twenty replies that just say \"i completed the task\"? 
> 
> i for one enjoyed her/his post and description of the dream.[/b]



I didn't really take too much offense to it, but I agree that anyone should be welcome to share their whole experience without having their length critiqued.
...........
Anyway, I did the task again last night.  I had a frenzy of LDs and WILDs last night, probably more than I've ever had in one night.  So I literally completed the task 9 times last night that I can remember.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the answers in most of them, only the occurances.  Whenever I would run out of things to do in my LDs I'd just run around looking for new people to ask.  I got so many good answers, I can remember that, but unfortunately forgot so many of them.  Here are a couple I could remember, though.

I was in my old high school gym, and people were in a huge circle, kicking a soccer ball around the circle.  This dream was a continuation actually.  I had already woken up from this same dream, non-lucid, closed my eyes, and entered the dream again, except this time lucid.  I kicked the ball really hard so someone would have to chase it, then I went around the circle and saw a beautiful girl I wanted to kiss.  She morphed oddly, and it really screwed things up.  I went around the circle again and there was my grandmother holding some flag.  I asked her "Where am I", and she replied "In sp-----------".   I could understand so I said "What?  Where am I"  She said "You're in Spain."  I knew this made no sense, but whatever.  Then I realized she was holding the Spanish flag.

More lucid dream sequences occur, and I'm underwater, having just entered a lucid dream.  I can still almost feel my body in bed, but then the dream fully surrounds me.  My two cats are underwater with me.  I ask my first cat, Comet, where I am.  I unfortunately do not remember his answer.  I only remember that it was a good one LOL.  Then I asked my other cat, Clive, the same question.  Clive is a slightly dim-witted cat, but I love him anyway.  I asked him the question and he looks at me and goes "I dunno..." in the most hilarious dumb-sounding voice, and I actually cracked up in my dream, laughing at how my mind had interpretted how he'd sound.

Unfortunately I don't remember the rest of the times I completed the task.  So I'll need to work on some dream recall.  But I can't blame myself too much, because in all I had about 15 lucid dreams, and can only remember fragments from each one.

Sorry for the lack of brevity in my post.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I asked this to a dream character tonight.

I am walking around a city and didn't know where I was. All the signs and everything were written in a wierd language. So I asked a man reading a newspaper on a corner, " Excuse me, where am I?" and he replied by saying, "Shibuya Terminal, Japan"

I then became even more control of my dream and realised I was playing Jet Set Radio Future and decided to skate around for a bit, then I woke up.

----------


## ronso

> _Originally posted by DuckMan_Drake_
> *\"Shibuya Terminal, Japan\"*



I would LOVE to get that answer  :smiley:

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

When I think back, I remember seeing a life sized Prince from Katamari Damacy walk from the Garage area, look around and had little surprise marks over his head, then he ran away. I never got to talk to him, dammit all.

----------


## Raven

So I had a short dream. It went like this: I was in my bedroom and a guy with a gun was standing at the entrance of my room. I was behind him. He was protecting me from the 3 zombies not far away from the entrance. I was kinda frightened and he was constantly firing bullets at those rotting zombies. But then I became lucid and wasnt afraid anymore. So I just stood there and asked him. At first I asked him the wrong question. "Who am I?" (which was last month's task). Then i asked again....'Where am I??" He did not reply, he was busy killing the zombies. So I shouted..."WHERE AM I?!?!" and he did not reply again, then i shouted once more..."WHERE AM I??????!!!" Then someone shouted back, I dont know from where....but the voice said, "I DON'T KNOW!!!!" By that time, the zombies had just entered my room and was walking towards us. So I decided it's time to GET OUTTA HERE!!!....so I woke myself up.    ::-P:

----------

